# how many computer boards are needed to make an ouce of gold?



## Anonymous (Feb 17, 2008)

I am learning how to rfine gold powder from computer boards. I would like to know how much time and profit I can make from this. For example, If I get 100 computer boards, how much gold can I refine from it and how much will it sell for in today's market.


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 17, 2008)

If you are buying the boards, exspecially on ebay, you most likely will not actually profit.


----------



## Irons (Feb 17, 2008)

andiben said:


> I am learning how to rfine gold powder from computer boards. I would like to know how much time and profit I can make from this. For example, If I get 100 computer boards, how much gold can I refine from it and how much will it sell for in today's market.



Most of the newer production of computer boards have very little gold content. There was a computer scrap dealer here that was dealing in precious metal recovery from computer boards but he went out of business when the precious metal content went below his cost. He was shipping the material to China for processing. You may make some money at it but the investment in equipment that it takes to legally process the material may be more than any profit that you may make.


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm planning to recycle computers in my neighborhood for free is it still not profit to do it?

Thanks BEN


----------



## skyline27 (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm doing it at the neighborhood level. I cherry pick the high yield parts that are easy to refine. The rest goes to a commercial recovery operation. It's tough to make money. For every computer there is a monitor and printer. If you do things responsibly you have to spend money to dispose of waste (chemicals and junk eqipment). The refining side is mostly academic. I also have a blast doing it! The real money for me is in selling useful equipment that I got for free. I've met all kinds of cool people, gone to places I never would have otherwise and learned some new skills. The forum has been incredibly helpful.


----------



## starzfan0211 (Mar 4, 2008)

Skyline,

Who is the commercial refiner that you use? Have you been happy with their final pricing and all? We are going to be looking for one in the next few months. Thanks


----------



## skyline27 (Mar 4, 2008)

Hmmm. No I'm not happy with them. You can send your stuff to me and I'll send it in for you. I'll charge 15% plus thievery!!! lol


----------



## starzfan0211 (Mar 4, 2008)

Wow! What a deal


----------



## jhize (May 14, 2008)

See the Au Calculator in my signature


----------



## nōnāgintā trēs (Dec 10, 2012)

I've been trying to figure out for a month or more now how much EXACTLY I can make off each cellphone and processor. I figure if your paying more than .50Cents per phone, and more than .50Cents per processor then your losing out. I could be off... I havent sold any of my gold yet. saving it all!!


----------



## NoIdea (Dec 10, 2012)

nōnāgintā trēs said:


> I've been trying to figure out for a month or more now how much EXACTLY I can make off each cellphone and processor. I figure if your paying more than .50Cents per phone, and more than .50Cents per processor then your losing out. I could be off... I havent sold any of my gold yet. saving it all!!



Its not just the gold, thiers silver and palladium as well

Deano


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Dec 10, 2012)

nōnāgintā trēs said:


> I've been trying to figure out for a month or more now how much EXACTLY I can make off each cellphone and processor. I figure if your paying more than .50Cents per phone, and more than .50Cents per processor then your losing out. I could be off... I havent sold any of my gold yet. saving it all!!



More than .50 per processor? :roll: No wonder I'm going broke.


----------



## nōnāgintā trēs (Dec 11, 2012)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> nōnāgintā trēs said:
> 
> 
> > I've been trying to figure out for a month or more now how much EXACTLY I can make off each cellphone and processor. I figure if your paying more than .50Cents per phone, and more than .50Cents per processor then your losing out. I could be off... I havent sold any of my gold yet. saving it all!!
> ...




Really? I will spend as much as 1euro per processor and cell phone but more than that to me isn't worth it!! I'll spend as much as 10euros ($15) on an old computer from the 80s or 90s. No more.


----------



## kurt (Dec 17, 2012)

andiben said:


> I am learning how to rfine gold powder from computer boards. I would like to know how much time and profit I can make from this. For example, If I get 100 computer boards, how much gold can I refine from it and how much will it sell for in today's market.



That is an impossible question to answer because the gold content is going to vary (by alot) depending on age, manufacture & type of the CBs

Example - mother boards - the new China boards have less then half the gold of the old boards from the 80's & 90's - P4 boards have about half the gold of boards from the 80's & 90's

also gold content will vary by the specs of the computer company the boards are made for --- another words you can have 2 boards that look exactly the same (made by the same board manufacture) but made for different computer companies (Dell, Compex, etc.) & the specs called for by the different computer companies will be different.

even computer that look exactly the same made by the same company will vary in gold content depending on on the end user they are made for

Example - computers made by the same company but for gov/military will look the same as industrial/commercial computers will look the same as general public personal computers - but they will all have different gold content based on the specs they are being manufactured for

Kurt


----------

